
Windows on ARM Users Need Browser Choice Too - cleverjake
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2012/05/09/windows-on-arm-users-need-browser-choice-too/
======
cpeterso
So Windows 8 on ARM only allows IE to run in the Classic environment and
Windows 8 on x86/64 only allows one browser (not necessarily IE) to run in the
Metro environment? This sounds like a return of the 1990s Microsoft everyone
loved to hate.

~~~
wmf
_Windows 8 on x86/64 only allows one browser (not necessarily IE) to run in
the Metro environment_

I haven't seen anything about that; you should be able to run IE and Firefox.

~~~
cpeterso
Microsoft will allow Metro browsers other than IE, but that browser must be
set as the user's default browser for _both_ Metro and Desktop environments.
So you can't run Metro IE and Metro Firefox simultaneously or default to
Desktop IE and Metro Firefox.

[http://www.brianbondy.com/blog/id/129/firefox-metro-
developm...](http://www.brianbondy.com/blog/id/129/firefox-metro-development-
begins-status-update)

 _A browser can only participate in Metro mode if it is the default browser.
So if Firefox is not the default browser on a system, you can't use it in
Metro mode. This is a decision made by Microsoft._

------
dragonbonheur
Maybe Mozilla should code for the new version of the extremely efficient
RiscOS on Raspberry PI that's due soon and get on with life. Windows 8 will be
a failure anyway.

